# 40 years of Bmw 3 series



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Check it out here


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The 911 one is better


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty cool that :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Both the BMW and the 911 are very nicely done, and quite an interesting way to see how each iconic model has evolved.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Those are very cool. Funny though that the 911 hardly changed at all between 1964 and 2000. I'm fact from what I could see the shape of the door remained exactly the same for 36 years. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e5/29/40/e52940b4325bf10b0f3d7e386bc0a92a.jpg

Lada trumps them all :lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lada may be about to be reborn, check out their Concept styling exercise......Named the Lada Raven


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool indeed, they could have even gone a step further with some more of the engine upgrade details in the 911's in the Porsche one, but being a BMW fan I loved looking at the names of some of the colours over the years.


----------



## scoff (Jul 25, 2011)

Nicely done - only had an E36 and E90from the range (so far!) but do love BMW's through and through


----------

